# Official Game Thread: Grizzles @ Bulls, 7:30 p.m. CST, CSN-Chicago



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*@*









*Time:* 7:30 pm CST

*Records:* Bulls 4-1, Grizzlies 3-3

*Grizzlies' probable starters*







*F*







*F*







*C*







*G*







*G*
___Gay______Roberts_____Swift_____Atkins_____Jones__

*Bulls' probable starters*







*F*







*F*







*C*







*G*







*G*
__Deng_____Nocioni____Wallace___Gordon_____Hinrich__


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

One week from today.....aghhh, I'll have to settle for this for now. Go Bulls!


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Just so you know you can download the Bulls schedule in Outlook format from the website and upload to your Outlook, which alot of people use at work!


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

good game thread, bullsky :greatjob:

one thing though, noc is starting ahead of brown


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html

Audio feed for those of us not lucky enough to watch it. Can't wait until my league pass kicks in!


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

paxman said:


> one thing though, noc is starting ahead of brown


Oh, thanks! I edited it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Any information on that realgm guy that was going to stream some games online this year?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

how does everyone like the new PA announcer?? 

i dont know.. he seems a little aburpt with the whole introduction, and not alot of excitement. sounds like a preprogrammed robot....


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> how does everyone like the new PA announcer??
> 
> i dont know.. he seems a little aburpt with the whole introduction, and not alot of excitement. sounds like a preprogrammed robot....


I was at the last home game, and he was better (compared to the first game which was bad. Sounds like they talked to him), I think it's just adjusting to something different, because I didn't like the last guy when I first heard him


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

"Bulls thought he (gay) might be their got with their 2nd 1st round pick" - Wayne

HUH??! no way would he have gone past 10


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Great board Noc


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

well i didnt love the last PA, but i didn't mind him. maybe its just getting adjusted to him, but he just seems and sounds too mechanic. a little excitement wouldn't hurt, but not to the extreme of those pa announcers from detriot or for the hawks that dabbles and plays on players names, thats just stupid.

Biiiiiliililiiluppppps!! Mcmcmcmcmcmcmcmcmmc dyess!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> well i didnt love the last PA, but i didn't mind him. maybe its just getting adjusted to him, but he just seems and sounds too mechanic. a little excitement wouldn't hurt, but not to the extreme of those pa announcers from detriot or for the hawks that dabbles and plays on players names, thats just stupid.


Agree


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Beautiful give and go from BEN to Deng.

Moving scrreen on Big Jake.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

This PA announcer is gon be messing up baddddly

called rudy gay Hakim Warrick

called Ben Gordon BEN WALLACE


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

memphis is shooting lights out, skiles is going to be steamed!

11-15fg for memphis.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls not playing very good defense. Wish we had drafted Mike Miller instead of Fizer.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tyrus Thomas vs Rudy Gay


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Thabo with a nice drive and finish


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

thabooooooooooooooo!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

nice block tyrus thomas!!

tyrus is becoming a fast break starter with his blocks.

once again, unlike chandler tyrus blocks shots back into play..

i love his energy off the bench!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Thabo has looked solid.
He is very active defensively, especially in the passing lanes.
He had a nice take to the hoop and a great dish there to PJ for the dunk.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Thalbo showing nice quickness on both ends. 
Smothering Stottelmeir on defense and makes a nice reverse layup on offense.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

What the hell has Kerr been calling Warrick?
Sounds like he's combining his first and last names and calling him Harick.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

JRose5 said:


> What the hell has Kerr been calling Warrick?
> Sounds like he's combining his first and last names and calling him Harick.


lol i noticed that too


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Thabo to Thomas!

Wow that was sweet.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

JRose5 said:


> Thabo to Thomas!
> 
> Wow that was sweet.


thabo and thomas has really gained a rapport with each other havn't they? they are awesome off the bench...!!! 

i think most of thomas dunks have been from thabos passes..


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Is ben gorrdon injured, or did he succumb to another scott skiles special?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> thabo and thomas has really gained a rapport with each other havn't they? they are awesome off the bench...!!!
> 
> i think most of thomas dunks have been from thabos passes..


Yup, the Seattle, San Antonio, and the Minnesota dunks all came off Thabo passes.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Is ben gorrdon injured, or did he succumb to another scott skiles special?


Preseason.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Why do people always wonder why Ben Gordon isn't playing, and often consider his not playing some sort of conspiracy?

Damn.......Mike Miller's shot is freaking nuts.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

I feel like I'm watching a game of musical chairs. 

I'm going to go ahead and bet that we'll read multiple stories about it being tough to find a rhythm, as we endure some low points this year. On the flip side, we'll read multiple articles about how playing musical chairs does not matter to individual players, since all that matters is that team is winning.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Malik Allen is quickly turning into Othella Harrington. 80% of the time he has the ball he puts up a shot.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Why do people always wonder why Ben Gordon isn't playing, *and often consider his not playing some sort of conspiracy?[\b]
> *


*

Who said that?

Skiles has a history of taking the hot hand out at bad times. That's all I was saying, and nothing more.*


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Is ben gorrdon injured, or did he succumb to another scott skiles special?


Na I think he just wasn't bringing much so far tonight.
He really couldn't hit a shot.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Preseason.


Agreed. Important to get Thabo, TT, Khryapa minutes since they will be part of our rotation.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Skiles has a history of taking the hot hand out at bad times. That's all I was saying, and nothing more.


That's because Skiles doesn't want the Bulls to win. He desires to demoralize the team and watch it crumble as the season progresses. He also wants to lose his job.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Na I think he just wasn't bringing much so far tonight.
> He really couldn't hit a shot.


He had 10 points on 3-7 shooting in the first 12 minutes. He went to the line 4 times and was 4-4 in that stretch. What are you talking about?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> That's because he doesn't want the Bulls to win, and he wants to lose his job.


And you don't like putting words in peoples mouths.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I know that it's preseason, but why are the Bulls playing a bunch of scrubs and rookies, and it's still close? And for the good part of the game, the Bulls have been playing key guys who are going to have to play some great basketball for us to succeed this year. I don't know, but they better start getting their act together, because the REAL season begins in a week. That's when the games REALLY matter!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> That's because he doesn't want the Bulls to win, and he wants to lose his job.


 I've heard that about him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> And you don't like putting words in peoples mouths.


(Insert joke about having dictionary tatooed on penis) :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> (Insert joke about having dictionary tatooed on penis) :banana: :biggrin:


Yeah, I set myself up for that. Not so coincidentally, we take the hot hand out, and we go from scoring 27 pts in the first Q to just 16 in the second. :biggrin:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> He had 10 points on 3-7 shooting in the first 12 minutes. He went to the line 4 times and was 4-4 in that stretch. What are you talking about?


I must have missed some of that, from what I saw in the second quarter, he was throwing up total slop and not hitting a damn thing, which is probably why he was on the bench.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> I know that it's preseason, but why are the Bulls playing a bunch of scrubs and rookies, and it's still close? And for the good part of the game, the Bulls have been playing key guys who are going to have to play some great basketball for us to succeed this year. I don't know, but they better start getting their act together, because the REAL season begins in a week. That's when the games REALLY matter!


Some of it has to do with the fact that we haven't set a rotation. The regular season is not the time to try and set one either. So alot of guys are getting burn that (hopefully) they won't be getting in the regular season.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> I must have missed some of that, from what I saw in the second quarter, he was throwing up total slop and not hitting a damn thing, which is probably why he was on the bench.


I must have missed that. I didn't even SEE him in the second quarter.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Why do people always wonder why Ben Gordon isn't playing, and often consider his not playing some sort of conspiracy?
> 
> Damn.......Mike Miller's shot is freaking nuts.


Because Bulls fans, by nature, are the most skeptical and suspicious of people.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> I must have missed that. I didn't even SEE him in the second quarter.



Might have been the end of the first, I wasn't paying much attention at the beginning, so I didn't even see him score besides a couple free throws. I saw him throwing up some bad looking J's that didn't go down. I wouldn't have guessed he had 10 points already.

But yea I wouldn't be concerned if he's on the bench, there's already been alot of minutes given to the bench players.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> I must have missed that. I didn't even SEE him in the second quarter.


He was throwing a gatorade cup into the slop bucket


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Definitely preseason. Malik Allen is leading the team in minutes played.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

> ATTENDANCE: 56,576


Anyone notice something wrong with that? :biggrin:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Noch!
Knockin' down a couple of 3's.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

three 3 pointers in a row..


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Chapu doing his Mike Miller imitation on offense.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> I must have missed that. I didn't even SEE him in the second quarter.


Hinrich: 17 minutes
Gordon: 16 minutes
Wallace: 16 minutes
Nocioni: 15 minutes
Deng: 11 minutes


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice ball movement and a nice look from Deng to Wallace.
Starting to get things going now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> Anyone notice something wrong with that? :biggrin:


Well, 56,576 persons showed up to the game. They were all waiting outside, to get into the game. The owner of the United Center, came up to Thabo, and send, Thabo, there are 56,576 fans here, but only 23,000 seats. Thabo, said, don't worry, this will be more than enough seats for the fans. Let them in. The owner did as told, and all the fans fit in the stadium, and there was plenty of leg room, and plenty more room to fit more fans.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gay is 1-8 from the field. Really ugly airball three a moment ago.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Well, 56,576 persons showed up to the game. They were all waiting outside, to get into the game. The owner of the United Center, came up to Thabo, and send, Thabo, there are 56,576 fans here, but only 23,000 seats. Thabo, said, don't worry, this will be more than enough seats for the fans. Let them in. The owner did as told, and all the fans fit in the stadium, and there was plenty of leg room, and plenty more room to fit more fans.


:laugh: Suuuuure. Still, that's way too many in attendance.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon shoots the technical free throw. Just another example of the conspiracy to ice Ben Gordon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We're playing excellent D on Pau.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Hinrich: 17 minutes
> Gordon: 16 minutes
> Wallace: 16 minutes
> Nocioni: 15 minutes
> Deng: 11 minutes


Either you are being deliberately confrontational, or you are illiterate. So I'll say it again. *I* didn't *SEE* him in the second quarter.

As a moderator, you should be setting a better example of how to behave. Not showing posters what not to do. Needless provocations from moderators are so....:nonono:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Either you are being deliberately confrontational, or you are illiterate. So I'll say it again. *I* didn't *SEE* him in the second quarter.
> 
> As a moderator, you should be setting a better example of how to behave. Not showing posters what not to do. Needless provocations from moderators are so....:nonono:


I agree, Mebarak for president in 2008, he sets a good example on how to behave. 

:jam: :wlift: :usa:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Well, 56,576 persons showed up to the game. They were all waiting outside, to get into the game. The owner of the United Center, came up to Thabo, and send, Thabo, there are 56,576 fans here, but only 23,000 seats. Thabo, said, don't worry, this will be more than enough seats for the fans. Let them in. The owner did as told, and all the fans fit in the stadium, and there was plenty of leg room, and plenty more room to fit more fans.


Let me try :banana: :

In to the valley of the mighty Mississippi came fifty-six times a thousand to meet the man-king from the land that does not war. The travellers when they arrived found a forum with not room for twenty-three thousand. Then came the house-lord Reindsorf a jew from the borough of York and he said unto Thabo, "we have no room to sit the masses, what is it that you wish?" And Sefolosha said unto the humble Reinsdorf, "Let them in. For enter through the door they will and a seat they will find. A place with expanse to curl their leg and to settle in joy. As the time draws half they will find a race of donuts and when they leave, they will leave with free tacos." And they did as called for the word of the man-king held true.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> I agree, Mebarak for president in 2008, he sets a good example on how to behave.
> 
> :jam: :wlift: :usa:


As long as you run as an independent and aren't beholden to either party, I'm all for it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Let me try :banana: :
> 
> In to the valley of the mighty Mississippi came fifty-six times a thousand to meet the man-king from the land that does not war. The travellers when they arrived found a forum with not room for twenty-three thousand. Then came the house-lord Reindsorf a jew from the borough of York and he said unto Thabo, "we have no room to sit the masses, what is it that you wish?" And Sefolosha said unto the humble Reinsdorf, "Let them in. For enter through the door they will and a seat they will find. A place with expanse to curl their leg and to settle in joy. As the time draws half they will find a race of donuts and when they leave, they will leave with free tacos." And they did as called because the man-king word held true.


Yeah, its a good translation, but I think my English version would have sufficed, not sure too many people can read hebrew on here.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Either you are being deliberately confrontational, or you are illiterate. So I'll say it again. *I* didn't *SEE* him in the second quarter.
> 
> As a moderator, you should be setting a better example of how to behave. Not showing posters what not to do. Needless provocations from moderators are so....:nonono:


Dude, chill out. All I did was post the minutes played stat.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Another steal for Sefolosha. Is that three on the night?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Another steal for Sefolosha. Is that three on the night?


It should be 4, because he had 3 in the first half.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Dude, chill out. All I did was post the minutes played stat.


Yeah, but you quoted me before you did it. Maybe I misread it, and if I did, I officially apologize. But I have no interest in visiting the needless feuds of yesteryear, and anything that reminds me of it is likely to invoke a similar response, misguided as that may be.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

sick no look by Viktor


another poster by Tyrus


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

T-N-T (Tyrus-Noc-Thabo) is going to be sick coming off the bench this season. They are going to eat up the second units of teams. Throw in Duhon and Viktor and it will be the high energy lift we need each game.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I agree with this message.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Did Skiles draw it up like that?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

If Barrett keeps making these shots, you gotta wonder if he's your go to man at the end of close games


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Down by 1, Skiles leaves in the bench players. That's enough indication that the win isn't that big a deal to him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> If Barrett keeps making these shots, you gotta wonder if he's your go to man at the end of close games


He's the new Pargo.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gay: 22 mins,8 points on 3 of 12 fg, 2 rebs, 2 to, 2 stl, 1 blk

Thomas: 19mins, 10 points on 4 of 7 fg, 8 rebs, 1 ast, 1 to, 1 stl

thus far with one mintue to go...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Down by 1, Skiles leaves in the bench players. That's enough indication that the win isn't that big a deal to him.


He's done that in every close game so far this preseason.

AND THE BULLS SWEEP THE PRESEASON SERIES WITH MEMPHIS!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Just me or does Barrett sound like Mike Tyson?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Bulls win :clap:

Best part is the Memphis bench player's face as Barrett just lays it in


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

To be fair, "T squared" got a lot of burn against the 2nd unit, while Gay was hounded by Deng and Noc.

That said, you play who they put in front of you, Tyrus didn't force the issue a lot tonight, and it showed with his impressive statline.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Someone, hurry with the highlights!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gay's definately a player.

Partway thru Q2, Tyson Chandler has 8 points.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Not going to win many games with 27 turnovers. The Bulls need to get their act together pretty soon.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Gay's definately a player.
> 
> *Partway thru Q2, Tyson Chandler has 8 points*.


with a sac frontline of players shorter than 6-9


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

McBulls said:


> Not going to win many games with 27 turnovers. The Bulls need to get their act together pretty soon.


Alot of those turnovers had to do with the kids


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Few things :

1. We're a MUCH better fastbreak team with Thabo, Tyrus & Viktor. On the fastbreak that group gets very creative.

2. Andre Barrett is a keeper, he's also GREAT insurance if Duhon gets moved in a trade this season.

3. I think it's pretty safe to say that Tyrus will average 10 ppg this year.

4. Viktor will eat UP Sweetney's minutes if he continues to steal, pass & shoot how he has been thus far.

5. P.J. really sucked today.

6. Thabo had some VERY silky smooth lay-ups today. very impressive how he gets to the basket.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

The ROY said:


> 4. Viktor will eat UP Sweetney's minutes if he continues to steal, pass & shoot how he has been thus far.


Sweetney is done in a Bulls uniform except for a rare instance when somebody is hurt or we need his post game. If somebody came up with a decent player or pick for him I'd dump him now.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> I must have missed that. I didn't even SEE him in the second quarter.


Didn't you notice he was the only starter to play the whole first quarter? I assume that's why he didn't come back in during the second. It's only pre-season so he's not going to be playing heavy minutes.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Didn't you notice he was the only starter to play the whole first quarter? I assume that's why he didn't come back in during the second. It's only pre-season so he's not going to be playing heavy minutes.


I noticed this, too.

Hmmm.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

chandler's doing well tonite


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Gay's definately a player.
> 
> Partway thru Q2, Tyson Chandler has 8 points.


Thats already more than three points higher than he is averaging this preseason .

PPG 4.7 
RPG 3.70 
APG 0.3


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

J.R. Smith dropped 26 going 8-13 from the three point line. Brandon Roy has 15 at the half. Another 5-15, 3 assist, 1 rebound night for Morrison. Rajon Rondo: 13 points, 6 assists, 5 rebounds, 3 steals, 4 blocks, on 4-9 shooting. 

Rick Brunson started for Philadelphia.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I just got back from the game. The one thing I want to say is that Tyrus looked just great. His energy level was fantastic and his ability to jump out of the gym, even after putting the ball on the floor, is truly unbelievable. I'm psyched.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> J.R. Smith dropped 26 going 8-13 from the three point line. Brandon Roy has 15 at the half. Another 5-15, 3 assist, 1 rebound night for Morrison. Rajon Rondo: 13 points, 6 assists, 5 rebounds, 3 steals, 4 blocks, on 4-9 shooting.
> 
> Rick Brunson started for Philadelphia.


Yeah JR wouldn't crack our top 10 rotation. I'm glad he has a chance in Denver and he should be fine there since he doesn't play a lick of D.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> Yeah JR wouldn't crack our top 10 rotation. I'm glad he has a chance in Denver and he should be fine there since he doesn't play a lick of D.


 It's not that I don't agree, but it's hard when you see him putting up such good numbers.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> I just got back from the game. The one thing I want to say is that Tyrus looked just great. His energy level was fantastic and his ability to jump out of the gym, even after putting the ball on the floor, is truly unbelievable. I'm psyched.


What's your take on Thabo for those of us stuck in front of a radio?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

the-asdf-man said:


> chandler's doing well tonite












one former bull dunks over another former bull...


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben Gordon is what he is. A perimeter shooter. He looks SO uncomfortable driving. Always awkward and always reaks of indecision. I do like his patience though. But simply put, Thabo makes him expendable if he had Gordon's outside shooting ability.

Is me or is Deng over-rated? I really hope I'm jumping the gun. He's clearly the odd man out if there is a trade for a superstar on the horizon. Nocioni, Tyrus, Viktor = bye, bye Deng.

Tyrus is electric, but it slightly irritates and scares me that he doesn't dunk with one hand. He should know it's much easier to dunk over someone with one had rather than 2. Does he have small hands? Measuring hand size should be added to the pre-draft measurements.


----------



## JaffLo (May 24, 2006)

Yes, I think his hands are small and not strong, at least it looks so on pics, and the way he dunks seems to point in that direction. 

I just hope I´m wrong cause this could be a problem down the road...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> What's your take on Thabo for those of us stuck in front of a radio?


Thabo looked very good as well. His shot looked a little more reliable than the last time I saw it. He seems to have good court awareness and made some nice passes (including that crazy behind the back pass to Tyrus for the monster dunk). He also does not get worked by the bigger guards like can happen when you have Duhon/Gordon in there. 

I do expect him to make the occasional mistake when going for too much. He did press a little at times. Also, I expect his shot to be streaky. He seems to have good range, but I'm not sure if his release is consistent.

In any event, I do think he'll be making a very significant contribution this year. With his size and ballhandling skills, he'll be a guy you can plug in to a lot of places. He seems much more athletic than your average backup.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh, and PJ Brown, savvy veteran that he is, has absolutely no hops. I was surprised he didn't put a couple of things down with some authority.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

smARTmouf said:


> Is me or is Deng over-rated? I really hope I'm jumping the gun. He's clearly the odd man out if there is a trade for a superstar on the horizon. Nocioni, Tyrus, Viktor = bye, bye Deng.


No, its not you. Either here or over RealGM, you would see how they talk about getting rid of Nocioni in favor of Deng and VK (being Noc's cheap replacement). I still dont know if Deng is overrated or if Noc is underrated. But as I always say, give me Noc and you can have Deng.

BTW: Any highlights to download?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Even though the Bulls won this game, it left me with a less than warm fuzzy feeling when all is said and done. It was kind of like a regular season game a couple of years back when the Bulls played the Suns at home - right after the Marbury trade had gone down. The Suns dressed like 8 players and were severely undermanned and yet still gave the Bulls all they could handle.

Our starting five should have built an 8 or 10 point cushion on the Grizzlie starters sans Gasol. Instead, we let them shoot 70+% in the first quarter while looking sluggish and disinterested. They were running guys out there I'd never even heard of and pretty much doing what they wanted to. Thank goodness the bench had some energy and desire. I'm hoping the last few games where the Bulls have pretty much come out flat is just guys knowing that there's an 82 game season ahead and there is no need to kill yourselves over a game that doesn't mean anything. I just didn't like what I saw out of the starters...

Some random thoughts - Barrett needs to make this team. For the first three quarters I kept noticing that our guards simply can't blow by defenders. Hinrich, Gordon, Duhon just don't have that extra gear. Barrett looked like a refreshing change of pace. The guy is quick and he seems to be able to stick open shots. As a 15th man, we could do worse.

Thabo looked pretty good. Made some stupid mistakes but for the most part they were mistakes where he was trying to make something happen. That was one pretty behind-the-back pass to Thomas. Once he gets a better handle on what he can and cannot get away with, he's gonna be pretty good.

Thomas also looked good. You just don't realize how much you miss seeing a true athlete doing his thing until you see this kid. The Bulls haven't had his kind of raw "freakishness" in years and years. He needs to work on his jumper - A lot. I like how he attacks the rim and how quick he gets up. I'm beginning to wonder about all his two-handed jams. Does he have small hands or is he more concerned with making sure he throws it down? That drive where he got hammered while going up with two hands - if he'd have had it only in his left hand that's one helluva dunk-and-1. Time will tell. He's an active defender too and I think that's where Skiles won't hesitate to get him on the floor.

I thought Gordon was pretty awful. Sure he got his points by getting to the line, but his shot was virtually non-existant. He's been off the last couple of games. I hope he finds his stroke soon. This team is gonna need his scoring.

I don't know if tonights game is televised on league pass or not, but I'm curious to see how they come out. Second game of a back-to-back on the road after a lackluster effort the night before.

A win is a win and all but to barely eek out a win, preseason or not, against a team that is missing its' 20/10 machine is not good. Too many turnovers. Too many missed shots on our end and too many easy shots on theirs. Luckily it's just preseason.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

smARTmouf said:


> Ben Gordon is what he is. A perimeter shooter. He looks SO uncomfortable driving. Always awkward and always reaks of indecision. I do like his patience though. But simply put, Thabo makes him expendable if he had Gordon's outside shooting ability.


Ben Gordon is a scorer. He was 7-7 from the free throw line. He is driving and getting contact and getting the calls this year. Just because he doesn't finish like Steve Nash or Isiah Thomas in the lane doesn't mean he has to. He's alot stronger than those players and can take the contact and get the calls. Thabo is a good player and he is the big guard we need, but right now he is no where near starting for the Bulls. Gordon is the player we need at shooting guard for this season. Also remember that Thabo is going up against alot of bench players and other people just trying to make the team. Gordon has won the sixth man of the year award already in this league.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I think you guys are underestimating the fact that its the preseason. Yes Skiles is very demanding and he is not pleased with anything but their best effort in all games, but I find it hard to believe with nothing on the line the Bulls can mentally put 100% effort into their games (I'm referring mainly to the starters here)

Thabos shot still looks forced to me. I don't think I've seen him hit a jumper with confidence yet in the regular season, but once he refines himself, he's gonna be damn good.

Sweetney = bye bye. The Trib article said he was available to play but didn't. Unless Skiles sees something that I don't (which is highly likely), I don't see why he can't be a fit for us this year. He's got nice moves around the basket, something this team surely needs. He'd be great in 5-6 minute spurts 2-3 times a game. Ahh, I just feel like we are going to trade him away and get nothing in return.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

UMfan83 said:


> Sweetney = bye bye. The Trib article said he was available to play but didn't. Unless Skiles sees something that I don't (which is highly likely), I don't see why he can't be a fit for us this year. He's got nice moves around the basket, something this team surely needs. He'd be great in 5-6 minute spurts 2-3 times a game. Ahh, I just feel like we are going to trade him away and get nothing in return.


I know there is a preseason and Sweets didnt take advantage of it, but he is in a contract year and something gotta change for him. I dont think he is THAT dumb and he has an agent as well, or so I guess. So if this doesnt motivate him to change his work ethic and eating habits, I dont know what could it.


----------

